# Is this a roo?



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I can't tell if this is a roo it doesn't "cock a doodle doo" I was sold it saying it was a hen its a red star I'm so confused about the comb though haven't got any eggs yet but only had it for a day it seems to be dominant over my other hen but it might just be a weird hen help!!!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

2rain said:


> I can't tell if this is a roo it doesn't "cock a doodle doo" I was sold it saying it was a hen its a red star I'm so confused about the comb though haven't got any eggs yet but only had it for a day it seems to be dominant over my other hen but it might just be a weird hen help!!!


I'd say roo


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

birdguy said:


> I'd say roo


His comb is way bigger too


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

What about the no cock a doodle do?


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

And why is he not a big a hole?


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

My Roo just started crowing about 2-3 days ago and he is about 16 weeks old. He is nice and social with me and the hens, although today he grabbed one of the hens by the neck and wouldn't let go. I think heat be wanting to breed


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Not all roosters are mean, its just their nature to protect the hens and territory....that being said... My rooster is almost like a baby he cuddles and chills with me


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Mines a year old and is not crowing


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

not all of them crow, doesn't mean he will not start
i bet "he" starts "jumping you hens"
he looks young & thin
i bet he will start


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

He's just an immature roo. He'll get the hang of the whole crowing thing, and the first time you hear him, it will be the funniest thing you ever heard, and you will also be so proud at the same time!! Rotten brats.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> He's just an immature roo. He'll get the hang of the whole crowing thing, and the first time you hear him, it will be the funniest thing you ever heard, and you will also be so proud at the same time!! Rotten brats.


Ha we think its a leg horn her they tend to have big waddles and such I have been watching to see if he mounts the hen but there's only one that's laying and his size hoping he's either a quiet roo or a hen cause we live in the city


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Looks like a Roo to me as well


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yep..rooster. Don't crow? Yippeeee! Be thankful!  My old Toby isn't a big crower either...he crows but not excessively, which I just LOVE. Some roosters can be incessant with their talking, talking and talking and it can get old. I like a quiet homestead.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Could be a hen... This white one I have looks like a rooster and lays nice white eggs good luck


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

jennifer said:


> Could be a hen... This white one I have looks like a rooster and lays nice white eggs good luck


Hope so! No eggs yet though


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

He's also not mounting my hens strange thing we call it mrs. roo


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It stands like a roo but I don't see the feathering of a roo....could be she IS a hen. You'll have to keep us posted! If HE lays an egg it will either make history or you have a hen with big hair!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Ha okay got an egg but not sure who from hopefully I can track who's butt it came from


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

2rain said:


> Ha okay got an egg but not sure who from hopefully I can track who's butt it came from


Can't wait to hear. Does he/she squat when you go to pet? From what I know of the cross breed, all red are hens, but that is a big comb and waddle!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

2rain said:


> I can't tell if this is a roo it doesn't "cock a doodle doo" I was sold it saying it was a hen its a red star I'm so confused about the comb though haven't got any eggs yet but only had it for a day it seems to be dominant over my other hen but it might just be a weird hen help!!!


the neck feathers look to have a point to them , which says boy
hens have rounded ends to their neck feathers


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks like a roo to me.....


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah will let you know if I ever hear a crow or get a egg she doesn't squat but only one of my hens does that and I'm kinda leaning towards roo because we brought a really small roo home and they fluffed at each other but I herd dominant hens do that to ha so confused maybe its a she he


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

RSL pullet with a huge comb.


----------

